# Jacket with iPod controls ON SLEEVE



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I know there's a million threads on ipod control, but I found a jacket a few years ago that had controls built into the sleeve, the quicksilver U-Ramp jacket. it was only $150, excellent waterproof and kept me warm. But I don't think they make it anymore, and the only other jacket I can find is that stupid Burton Audex jacket (i'm not even sure if they still make that either, it might all be left overs from before).

Does ANYONE still make jackets like that? I don't want to use a little remote dongle that I have to worry about breaking off if I take a digger, and I don't want headphones with controls, I like my headphones.

Here's the u-ramp:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I did a quick google search and there is a company call surfanic that has one. Their Royal jacket has controls on the sleve.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I did a quick google search and there is a company call surfanic that has one. Their Royal jacket has controls on the sleve.


nice find. 10k/10k, pretty cheap, no crazy neon/ugly colors


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, it looked like a decent jacket. I'm kind of in the market for something. I noticed I had a tear in mine.


----------

